# LED Tail Light Install Complete!



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

They look great! Nice job!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Did you need to install resistors w/ the LEDs as it might trigger a dead bulb reading w/o it?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

cdb09007 said:


> Did you need to install resistors w/ the LEDs as it might trigger a dead bulb reading w/o it?


It will trigger hyperflashing without a resistor. The car will think the bulb is dead due to its low current draw.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

cdb09007 said:


> Did you need to install resistors w/ the LEDs as it might trigger a dead bulb reading w/o it?


Actually man tbh I bought resistors just kinda expecting to have the hyperflashing problem but no I had no problems! Plugged them in and they flashed normal! I was shocked lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

whered you buy em from?


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Let there be light!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

illroyale said:


> whered you buy em from?


Both purchased off of Amazon
Sellers name is-JDM ASTAR

For the brake lights they are JDM ASTAR Super Bright (red) 3057-$19.99









Signals are JDM ASTAR Exteme Bright (amber) 7440-$29.99










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks KY. If not too much trouble, any chance you could upload a video of the brake light on/off and turn signals? Interesting you had no need for resistors, please update if that ever changes (doubt it would). Very tempting...


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

jandree22 said:


> Thanks KY. If not too much trouble, any chance you could upload a video of the brake light on/off and turn signals? Interesting you had no need for resistors, please update if that ever changes (doubt it would). Very tempting...


[VIDEO]EEB2DCA8-558F-4CD0-946F-CDD2490AF4A4/IMG_2491.MOV[VIDEO] 

Still kinda new to the site so learning things as I go so I hope this works but there isn't a huge difference when the brake is hit but even with factory bulbs there was never a big difference in running to brake which was always a concern of mine but yeah it's a day time video but it shows the blinkers not hyperflashing! 

I wanna now somehow get the inside running lenses to brake with the outside! If anyone knows how you should reply 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

EEB2DCA8-558F-4CD0-946F-CDD2490AF4A4/IMG_2491.MOV


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

try uploading the video to you tube then copying the link anf oastinh it here


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

jandree22 said:


> Thanks KY. If not too much trouble, any chance you could upload a video of the brake light on/off and turn signals? Interesting you had no need for resistors, please update if that ever changes (doubt it would). Very tempting...


Figured it out!! Here you go!! 







Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

looks great, thank you!!


----------

